# Can I feed Night Crawlers to my P's



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Is it Ok to feed them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

should be fine







just rinse them before you put them in the water


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They are fine to use.

[object width="425" height="350">http://embed.break.com/MTMxOTE4</object]


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Could someone tell me what nightcrawlers are....we dont use that name in England.

Thanks,

Bobz


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

From here --> EARTHWORM BIOLOGY

Another common species of worm in Ontario is Lumbricus terrestris (dew worm, Canadian night crawler). It was introduced from Europe to North America by settlers probably several times over the past 350 years. This worm is harvested from golf courses for example and sold as bait. The declared number of dew worms exported to the United States was about 500 million in 1978. This particular species of worm is highly prized as bait, and demand causes prices to fluctuate dramatically during the fishing season.

Weekly there are truckloads of flats (500 worms per) of worms exported from Sounthern Ontario to the USA for bait.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I feed night crawlers all the time my fish love them and grow like crazy on them.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Shouldn't be any problem... just keep in mind Ps need a varied diet so you should also feed fish fillets (different kinds) and shrimp...







!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I feed my p's nightcrawlers when I come home from fishing...i rinse them though...they are fun because they continue to squirm around after being bit like 10x


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

one thang i dont like bout night crawlers is that thay brake in two and crawl away in to your gravel ,, thay live a long time under water but thay die some time and what a bitch to find dead worms in your tank weeks down the road


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

cueball said:


> one thang i dont like bout night crawlers is that thay brake in two and crawl away in to your gravel ,, thay live a long time under water but thay die some time and what a bitch to find dead worms in your tank weeks down the road


I can see this being a problem but, I have sand substrate and it is easy for my P's to find them. But I could see how they could easly slide between gravel and get away.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

needle and string and tie um to it that worked for me,,,


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

cueball said:


> one thang i dont like bout night crawlers is that thay brake in two and crawl away in to your gravel ,, thay live a long time under water but thay die some time and what a bitch to find dead worms in your tank weeks down the road


Click Here! for more on that subject. They can live underwater for a VERY long time, as you will see.

No doubt they are good food for your piranhas. They are very high in protein and basically contain no fat. It is a GREAT food for piranhas of all sizes, and makes little ones grow like weeds (although they do anyway).

Happy feeding!








~Taylor~


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

> I feed my p's nightcrawlers when I come home from fishing...i rinse them though...they are fun because they continue to squirm around after being bit like 10x bleh.gif


Its even better with puffers


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I just watch to make sure its all eaten. I watch the feeding and when there all done then I take whatever is not eaten out. They dont have time to get into my gravel. My 2 baby terns and 2 Wild red babys and a Captive baby red attack and Eat most of it. I switch everyday. Tipila Fillet, Brine Shimp, Large fresh jumbo shrimp from the store, and night crawlers


----------

